# Probleme bei RAM Vorschau in After Effects CS3



## NikiFrank (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Habe in after effects CS3 mit dem Effekt 'CC Sphere' eine
Weltkugel 'geformt' (die Weltkarte, welche dann meine Weltkugel wurde habe ich zuvor in Adobe Photoshop CS3 bearbeitet und es dann als Komposition in After Effekts importiert)
und anschließend den Effekt 'Fraktale Störung'
angewandt. Wenn ich nun im Effekt Fraktale Störung bei 'Evolution'
einen Keyframe bei 0 setze, dann bei Evolution eine Umdrehung
eingebe (= zweiter Keyframe bei 15 sek) und anschließend auf Ram
Vorschau gehe, rendert mir after effects nur die ersten 4 Sekunden
und nicht die 15 Sekunden. 
Mit den Speicher und Cache einstellungen hab ich schon
herumgespielt.. bringt aber nichts.. 


Mein Rechner: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU
              6600 @ 2.40 GHz
              2,00 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
Betriebssystem: WindowsXP

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
LG 
Niki


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2007)

In welcher Auflösung und mit wieviel fps ?

Bei PAL 720x576 und 25fps sind 4 Sekunden immerhin grob 100MB 

mfg chmee


----------



## NikiFrank (16. Oktober 2007)

Auflösung: 700x500, 25 fps 

vielen dank für deine hilfe, 
LG 
Niki


----------

